# Residence permit



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all!

Can anyone explain how it really are with Residence permits if you leave in 2 places. We plan to stay 10 months in Cyprus and 2 months outside per year. For myself as EU citizen I dont think there is a problem, but perhaps for my wife that is not. I read some where that we cant stay outside Cyprus more then short time to not loose the Recidence Permit.

I am sure there is some skilled members in the forum to shed some light on this subject

Anders


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

These are some of the rules you have to follow:

Tax residents in Cyprus are taxed on all of their income from Cyprus and abroad. Residents that are not tax residents of Cyprus, are taxed on income from Cyprus.

A person is classed as being a tax resident of Cyprus if he is in Cyprus for more than 183 days in a single year. Days calculated on travelling to and from Cyprus are classed below

1 The day you are leaving Cyprus is calculated as being resident outside Cyprus
2 The day you arrive in Cyprus, is classed as being resident in Cyprus
3 If you arrive and depart Cyprus on the same day, then this is classed as being resident in Cyprus.
4 If you depart Cyprus and return the same day, then this is classed as being resident outside Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders as you are an EU citizen the rules for your wife are the same as they are for you.
As long as you reside in Cyprus for more than 183 per year you are classed as residing in Cyprus. You can come and go and not lose your residency as long as you are actually here for more than the minimum 183 days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe you can qoute the place that suggested a "short time"? I've never seen that myself.

I too would think that 2 months out of the country is irrelevant from Cyprus POV.

however I would be really careful that those 2 months doesn't accidentally make you residence of that OTHER country (you can be tax-resident of several countries at same time), as that can make taxes complicated and expensive, however as your asking about residence PERMIT I guess that would be off-topic, besides you have that tax-book I recommended to you so you should have that all figured out


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

NiklasB said:


> Maybe you can qoute the place that suggested a "short time"? I've never seen that myself.
> 
> I too would think that 2 months out of the country is irrelevant from Cyprus POV.
> 
> however I would be really careful that those 2 months doesn't accidentally make you residence of that OTHER country (you can be tax-resident of several countries at same time), as that can make taxes complicated and expensive, however as your asking about residence PERMIT I guess that would be off-topic, besides you have that tax-book I recommended to you so you should have that all figured out


Hi Niklas!

As I understand that is no prob with the tax. Germany and Cyprus have this tax agrrement so I only have to pay tax in Cyprus. 

But you are right, there is a lot to think about

Anders from a hotelroom in Poland


----------

